

What happens to all those millions of corporate PCs at end of their lifecycle? - niels_olson

I want to set up some backup servers. Should I go dumpster diving?
======
tjr
The company I work for donates many, if not all, of them to local schools and
non-profit organizations.

------
noodle
i know that there are some companies that set up contracts to, basically, buy
them on the cheap, come pick them up in a van, and then go back home and sell
them on ebay.

i've also seen huge storerooms full of old monitors and boxes. some companies
just packrat it all away.

------
malkia
Our company sells them really cheap to employees.

